# Pjaca: la prossima settimana la decisione. La situazione.



## admin (9 Luglio 2016)

Ultimissime notizie su Pjaca da Sky (Fabrizio Romano): Juventus e Milan sono alla pari. Il Milan aspettava una risposta da Pjaca, ma ancora non è arrivata. Il giocatore vuole pensarci. Il Milan era passato in vantaggio grazie alla missione di Galliani a Zagabria. I rossoneri gli hanno promesso un ruolo da star. La Juve, successivamente, si è inserita ed ha rilanciato. La Juve può offrire la Champions che il Milan non gioca. Pjaca è affascinato anche dalla proposta bianconera. Non sarà una scelta economica ma di progetto. 

Pjaca prenderà una decisione definitiva la prossima settimana.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Luglio 2016)

Ma svegliati ragazzino.. Nel Milan hai il posto assicurato ed è un Milan cinese destinato comunque in 2/3 anni a tornare nell'Olimpo di cui tu ne faresti completamente parte.. Hai 21 anni, porca miseria.. Manco ne avessi 30! Per 1 anno senza champions ti cambia la vita ? 
Fai come vuoi, Vai lì a fare panchina!


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime notizie su Pjaca da Sky (Fabrizio Romano): Juventus e Milan sono alla pari. Il Milan aspettava una risposta da Pjaca, ma ancora non è arrivata. Il giocatore vuole pensarci. Il Milan era passato in vantaggio grazie alla missione di Galliani a Zagabria. I rossoneri gli hanno promesso un ruolo da star. La Juve, successivamente, si è inserita ed ha rilanciato. La Juve può offrire la Champions che il Milan non gioca. Pjaca è affascinato anche dalla proposta bianconera. Non sarà una scelta economica ma di progetto.
> 
> Pjaca prenderà una decisione definitiva la prossima settimana.



Sono due settimane che ci deve pensare manco fosse Ibra, per me la storia della Cl conta ma non decisiv per un'anno due che non fa la Cl mica muore eh, noi ormai siamo abituati a farci fregare e la Juve non ha mai toppato quindi per come la vedo io è andato, l'unica cosa che ci è rimasta e di sperare che arrivino i cinesi e che portino un grande progetto perchè qui sembra che non contano più i soldi boh.


----------



## Fedeshi (9 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime notizie su Pjaca da Sky (Fabrizio Romano): Juventus e Milan sono alla pari. Il Milan aspettava una risposta da Pjaca, ma ancora non è arrivata. Il giocatore vuole pensarci. Il Milan era passato in vantaggio grazie alla missione di Galliani a Zagabria. I rossoneri gli hanno promesso un ruolo da star. La Juve, successivamente, si è inserita ed ha rilanciato. La Juve può offrire la Champions che il Milan non gioca. Pjaca è affascinato anche dalla proposta bianconera. Non sarà una scelta economica ma di progetto.
> 
> Pjaca prenderà una decisione definitiva la prossima settimana.



-Prima il Milan é in vantaggio
-Poi la Juve si inserisce ma il Milan ha il giocatore in pugno.
-Poi é 50 e 50
-Poi la Juve é in vantaggio
-Ora é di nuovo 50-50.

Idee chiare vedo.


----------



## Theochedeo (9 Luglio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> -Prima il Milan é in vantaggio
> -Poi la Juve si inserisce ma il Milan ha il giocatore in pugno.
> -Poi é 50 e 50
> -Poi la Juve é in vantaggio
> ...



Ehhhh ma non hai contato che la Juventus ha rilanciato 'OFFRENDO' la Champions!!!!1!1!!

Sempre più ridicoli i giornalisti che si occupano si mercato.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Luglio 2016)

Il ragazzo ha gia scelto.


----------



## Ciachi (9 Luglio 2016)

Il ragazzo ha abbondantemente rotto i co....ni!!! Ma andasse dove vuole chi cacchio crede di essere!?!?


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma svegliati ragazzino.. Nel Milan hai il posto assicurato ed è un Milan cinese destinato comunque in 2/3 anni a tornare nell'Olimpo di cui tu ne faresti completamente parte.. Hai 21 anni, porca miseria.. Manco ne avessi 30! Per 1 anno senza champions ti cambia la vita ?
> Fai come vuoi, Vai lì a fare panchina!



1 anno senza Champions da noi? Sei molto ottimista


----------



## Nick (9 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime notizie su Pjaca da Sky (Fabrizio Romano): Juventus e Milan sono alla pari. Il Milan aspettava una risposta da Pjaca, ma ancora non è arrivata. Il giocatore vuole pensarci. Il Milan era passato in vantaggio grazie alla missione di Galliani a Zagabria. I rossoneri gli hanno promesso un ruolo da star. La Juve, successivamente, si è inserita ed ha rilanciato. La Juve può offrire la Champions che il Milan non gioca. Pjaca è affascinato anche dalla proposta bianconera. Non sarà una scelta economica ma di progetto.
> 
> Pjaca prenderà una decisione definitiva la *prossima settimana*.


Potrebbe giocare a nostro favore questo fatto, speriamo che faccia le proprie decisioni non prima del preliminare.


----------



## ps18ps (9 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo ha gia scelto.



Anche per me sostanzialmente è gia fatto tutto però i giornali devono raccontare qualcosa quindi si inventano tutta questa lotta


----------



## The P (9 Luglio 2016)

Ma ancora non capite che Pjaca deve giocare i preliminari di Champions con la Dinamo? Fa parte dell'accordo, poco ma sicuro.



Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo ha gia scelto.



.


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Luglio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Ma ancora non capite che Pjaca deve giocare i preliminari di Champions con la Dinamo? Fa parte dell'accordo, poco ma sicuro.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Lo spero

Anche perché se avesse voluto avrebbe già scelto la Juve


----------



## TheZio (9 Luglio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> -Prima il Milan é in vantaggio
> -Poi la Juve si inserisce ma il Milan ha il giocatore in pugno.
> -Poi é 50 e 50
> -Poi la Juve é in vantaggio
> ...



Aspetta aspetta che ti sei dimenticato:
- Le visite con l'Inter.
- Il Napoli che era in vantaggio con doppia offerta per lui e Rog.
- Il Wolfsburg che si inserisce.
- Il Dortmund che prova l'accelerazione





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo ha gia scelto.





ps18ps ha scritto:


> Anche per me sostanzialmente è gia fatto tutto però i giornali devono raccontare qualcosa quindi si inventano tutta questa lotta



Secondo voi cosa ha scelto?


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Luglio 2016)

Per me non si decide nulla non prima del 20


----------



## Nick (9 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Aspetta aspetta che ti sei dimenticato:
> - Le visite con l'Inter.
> - Il Napoli che era in vantaggio con doppia offerta per lui e Rog.
> - Il Wolfsburg che si inserisce.
> ...


Secondo me abbiamo noi buone possibilità, in Croazia non parlano per nulla della Juve.


----------



## Casnop (9 Luglio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> -Prima il Milan é in vantaggio
> -Poi la Juve si inserisce ma il Milan ha il giocatore in pugno.
> -Poi é 50 e 50
> -Poi la Juve é in vantaggio
> ...


Aspetta, corro a prendere una calcolatrice, metto dentro tutta questa roba, pongo sotto radice quadra, e poi ti passo il risultato, ok?


----------



## TheZio (9 Luglio 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Secondo me abbiamo noi buone possibilità, in Croazia non parlano per nulla della Juve.



Comunque un fenomeno di SportMediaset ha appena parlato di offerte speculari Milan e Juve: Il Milan offre 23 + bonus, la Juve 20 + bonus.. Il collega glielo ha fatto notare che era superiore quella rossonera e lui, per salvarsi, ha tirato fuori il discorso della Champions...
Ma questi la laurea dove l'hanno presa?


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2016)

*Esclusiva di Massimo Pavan giornalista di TuttoJuve: Secondo le ultimissime indiscrezioni raccolte dal giornalista, la Juve ha praticamente chiuso per Pjaca. Cifre che si aggirano intorno ai 15 mln di euro più una serie di bonus. Il Milan è ormai superato, e salvo clamorosi rilanci (molto improbabili) l'affare si farà. *


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Esclusiva di Massimo Pavan giornalista di TuttoJuve: Secondo le ultimissime indiscrezioni raccolte dal giornalista, la Juve ha praticamente chiuso per Pjaca. Cifre che si aggirano intorno ai 15 mln di euro più una serie di bonus. Il Milan è ormai superato, e salvo clamorosi rilanci (molto improbabili) l'affare si farà. *



l'ho riportata solo per dovere di cronaca, dato che è una notizia freschissima...prendiamola con le pinze.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Esclusiva di Massimo Pavan giornalista di TuttoJuve: Secondo le ultimissime indiscrezioni raccolte dal giornalista, la Juve ha praticamente chiuso per Pjaca. Cifre che si aggirano intorno ai 15 mln di euro più una serie di bonus. Il Milan è ormai superato, e salvo clamorosi rilanci (molto improbabili) l'affare si farà. *



Quindi adesso addirittura hanno abbassato il prezzo secondo questo.

E' davvero un peccato che tutti abbiano diritto di scrivere cose


----------



## mark (9 Luglio 2016)

Beh direi che se Pjaca non viene da noi, cosa purtroppo molto possibile, è la dimostrazione che ormai neanche le amicizie di Galliani con vari procuratori contano più niente, quindi una sua permanenza all'interno del club è completamente inutile!!


----------



## Casnop (9 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Esclusiva di Massimo Pavan giornalista di TuttoJuve: Secondo le ultimissime indiscrezioni raccolte dal giornalista, la Juve ha praticamente chiuso per Pjaca. Cifre che si aggirano intorno ai 15 mln di euro più una serie di bonus. Il Milan è ormai superato, e salvo clamorosi rilanci (molto improbabili) l'affare si farà. *



Già solo per la enorme disparità di cifre tra le varie fonti sul medesimo affare, le stesse meriterebbero la disattenzione del caso. Non faccio apprezzamenti, leggo i fatti, cioè le loro notizie.


----------



## TheZio (9 Luglio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Quindi adesso addirittura hanno abbassato il prezzo secondo questo.
> 
> E' davvero un peccato che tutti abbiano diritto di scrivere cose



Ovvio va alla Juve, è già tanto se non paga lui di tasca propria


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Già solo per la enorme disparità di cifre tra le varie fonti sul medesimo affare, le stesse meriterebbero la disattenzione del caso. Non faccio apprezzamenti, leggo i fatti, cioè le loro notizie.



c'è da dire però che la Juve ha smentito rilanci o pseudo tali. Secondo quello che hanno detto sono fermi a 18 mln di euro circa. Quindi non so fino a che punto queste cifre siano irreali.


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (9 Luglio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> -Prima il Milan é in vantaggio
> -Poi la Juve si inserisce ma il Milan ha il giocatore in pugno.
> -Poi é 50 e 50
> -Poi la Juve é in vantaggio
> ...



Pensa che il valore di questo ragazzo è passato da 8 milioni a circa 28 milioni.


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Esclusiva di Massimo Pavan giornalista di TuttoJuve: Secondo le ultimissime indiscrezioni raccolte dal giornalista, la Juve ha praticamente chiuso per Pjaca. Cifre che si aggirano intorno ai 15 mln di euro più una serie di bonus. Il Milan è ormai superato, e salvo clamorosi rilanci (molto improbabili) l'affare si farà. *



Occhio perchè è una fonte molto affidabile, la più affidabile sulla Juve direi, per cui secondo me è veramente finita. Tra l'altro è pure riportato, il giocatore ha scelto la Juve e amen.


----------



## VonVittel (9 Luglio 2016)

Gia solo per la differenza di circa 15 milioni tra le offerte che si sentono in giro tutti questi giornalai meritano di fare la fame per tutta la loro miserabile vita. Come si divertono eh


----------



## Nick (9 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Esclusiva di Massimo Pavan giornalista di TuttoJuve: Secondo le ultimissime indiscrezioni raccolte dal giornalista, la Juve ha praticamente chiuso per Pjaca. Cifre che si aggirano intorno ai 15 mln di euro più una serie di bonus. Il Milan è ormai superato, e salvo clamorosi rilanci (molto improbabili) l'affare si farà. *


Tuttojuve, molto credibile come fonte


----------



## Casnop (9 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Ovvio va alla Juve, è già tanto se non paga lui di tasca propria


Solo il povero Galliani va ad offrire 30 cucuzze a destra e a manca per sentirsele rifiutare... Via, via.


----------



## Schism75 (9 Luglio 2016)

Quindi la dinamo ne vuole 30 (28 + bonus ) da noi e 15 + bonus dalla Juventus. Offrono anche a loro la champions? A me sembrano tutte stupidaggini queste che leggiamo. Magari finirà alla Juventus, ma non credo ci sia tutta questa lotta reale. Più che altro credo che l'offerta del Milan sia "virtuale" in quanto i soldi o arrivano da bacca o dal preliminare, ma adesso non ci sono. Avranno pattuito con la dinamo di attendere entro il 15 e poi sarà quel che sarà. Se avesse voluto andare alla Juventus a mio parere era già chiuso da inizio settimana.


----------



## Theochedeo (9 Luglio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Occhio perchè è una fonte molto affidabile, la più affidabile sulla Juve direi, per cui secondo me è veramente finita. Tra l'altro è pure riportato, il giocatore ha scelto la Juve e amen.



Come mai pensi sia così affidabile?


----------



## Schism75 (9 Luglio 2016)

Il mio consiglio è lo stesso dello scorso anno per il topic su kondogbia. Lasciamo stare fino a conclusione della trattativa, tanto noi non ne sappiamo nulla, né soprattutto i giornalisti ne sanno qualcosa. Rischiamo solo di incavolarci, poi esaltarci, poi incavalarci inutilmente.


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Luglio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Come mai pensi sia così affidabile?



Perchè l'ho letta svariate volte e ha riportato alcune esclusive esatte.


----------



## TheZio (9 Luglio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Quindi la dinamo ne vuole 30 (28 + bonus ) da noi e 15 + bonus dalla Juventus. Offrono anche a loro la champions? A me sembrano tutte stupidaggini queste che leggiamo. Magari finirà alla Juventus, ma non credo ci sia tutta questa lotta reale. Più che altro credo che l'offerta del Milan sia "virtuale" in quanto i soldi o arrivano da bacca o dal preliminare, ma adesso non ci sono. Avranno pattuito con la dinamo di attendere entro il 15 e poi sarà quel che sarà. Se avesse voluto andare alla Juventus a mio parere era già chiuso da inizio settimana.



Guarda penso che la tua ipotesi sia molto più reale di tutte quelle riportate dai vari media..
Comunque aspettiamo.. Tanto ormai sarà un estate di attese


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2016)

Domanda semplice semplice, per chi è convinto che abbiamo Pjaca in pugno. Perché Galliani è volato a Zagabria? per chiudere? se questa fosse la risposta, allora non ha chiuso. Oppure è andato a Zagabria perché eravamo indietro sul ragazzo e ha provato a recuperare? occhio che la situazione sembra la stessa di quella con Kondogbia....
Detto questo atteniamoci ai fatti, la juve fa sapere che non intende partecipare ad aste, e rimane la sua offerta iniziale invariabile, ovvero 18 mln circa più bonus. Galliani è andato a Zagabria a chiudere, secondo qualcuno, bene, risultato? zero. 
Le cose sono due: o ha chiuso una delle due e per il momento non si può ufficializzare per diversi motivi, oppure il ragazzo deve scegliere. 
Se fosse la seconda opzione temo che lo stiamo per perdere....


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Luglio 2016)

Il trascorrere del tempo secondo me gioca a nostro favore. Ogni minuto che ci porta alla firma del preliminare mi fa pensare che se non è andato già alla Juve è perché si aspetta la firma del preliminare e la decisione sul famoso saldo negativo. Non ci credo che abbia tutte ste turbe psicologiche il ragazzo, nel caso veramente stia cambiando idea così facilmente nel giro di poche ore gli consiglio io uno psicologo, uno bravo


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2016)

Io dico solo una cosa: non voglio e non posso credere che il Gallo si faccia infinocchiare di nuovo. Soprattutto, dopo che la sua foto a cena a Zagabria è finita su tutti i siti del mondo.

Sarebbe palesemente una trollata da parte sua. Sarebbe la prova definitiva che sta remando contro.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Il trascorrere del tempo secondo me gioca a nostro favore. Ogni minuto che ci porta alla firma del preliminare mi fa pensare che se non è andato già alla Juve è perché si aspetta la firma del preliminare e la decisione sul famoso saldo negativo. Non ci credo che abbia tutte ste turbe psicologiche il ragazzo, nel caso veramente stia cambiando idea così facilmente nel giro di poche ore gli consiglio io uno psicologo, uno bravo



Beh, e se invece fosse una richiesta della Dinamo? ovvero fargli giocare i preliminari di Champions e poi lasciarlo andare.....
A quel punto sia Milan che Juve possono aver chiuso, e noi non sappiamo chi.


----------



## TheZio (9 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Domanda semplice semplice, per chi è convinto che abbiamo Pjaca in pugno. Perché Galliani è volato a Zagabria? per chiudere? se questa fosse la risposta, allora non ha chiuso. Oppure è andato a Zagabria perché eravamo indietro sul ragazzo e ha provato a recuperare? occhio che la situazione sembra la stessa di quella con Kondogbia....
> Detto questo atteniamoci ai fatti, la juve fa sapere che non intende partecipare ad aste, e rimane la sua offerta iniziale invariabile, ovvero 18 mln circa più bonus. Galliani è andato a Zagabria a chiudere, secondo qualcuno, bene, risultato? zero.
> Le cose sono due: o ha chiuso una delle due e per il momento non si può ufficializzare per diversi motivi, oppure il ragazzo deve scegliere.
> Se fosse la seconda opzione temo che lo stiamo per perdere....





Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Il trascorrere del tempo secondo me gioca a nostro favore. Ogni minuto che ci porta alla firma del preliminare mi fa pensare che se non è andato già alla Juve è perché si aspetta la firma del preliminare e la decisione sul famoso saldo negativo. Non ci credo che abbia tutte ste turbe psicologiche il ragazzo, nel caso veramente stia cambiando idea così facilmente nel giro di poche ore gli consiglio io uno psicologo, uno bravo



Anch'io sono dell'idea di Freddiedevil e di Schism75: noi adesso non abbiamo soldi. Quindi la nostra offerta è probabilmente subordinata al preliminare o alla vendita di Bacca..
Forse sbaglio ma che senso avrebbe temporeggiare per dire di si alla Juve? Potrebbe già decidere di diventare gobbo magari chiedendo di rimanere a Zagabria per il preliminare...

Dai comunque dovesse andare dai ladri, tempo un anno e si abbona anche lui con noi, come il Kondo 
"Il club con più tifosi-giocatori al mondo" semicit.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Anch'io sono dell'idea di Freddiedevil e di Schism75: noi adesso non abbiamo soldi. Quindi la nostra offerta è probabilmente subordinata al preliminare o alla vendita di Bacca..
> Forse sbaglio ma che senso avrebbe temporeggiare per dire di si alla Juve? Potrebbe già decidere di diventare gobbo magari chiedendo di rimanere a Zagabria per il preliminare...
> 
> Dai comunque dovesse andare dai ladri, tempo un anno e si abbona anche lui con noi, come il Kondo
> "Il club con più tifosi-giocatori al mondo" semicit.



Ti sei risposto da solo...non è ancora a Torino per giocare il preliminare di champions. E' una possibilità da non escludere.


----------



## Casnop (9 Luglio 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Il trascorrere del tempo secondo me gioca a nostro favore. Ogni minuto che ci porta alla firma del preliminare mi fa pensare che se non è andato già alla Juve è perché si aspetta la firma del preliminare e la decisione sul famoso saldo negativo. Non ci credo che abbia tutte ste turbe psicologiche il ragazzo, nel caso veramente stia cambiando idea così facilmente nel giro di poche ore gli consiglio io uno psicologo, uno bravo


La Juve è libera di chiudere tra cinque minuti, il Milan no, essendo allo stato vincolato ad un budget zero. Appena ha venduto El Shaarawy ha preso il peruviano. Il Milan non ha certezze su Bacca, che potrebbe davvero rifiutare il West Ham se sono veritiere le voci su di lui riferite all'Atletico Madrid. Se il giocatore davvero, come si dice, frena, è perchè attende un rilancio del Milan. Da fuori sembra così.


----------



## dottor Totem (9 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime notizie su Pjaca da Sky (Fabrizio Romano): Juventus e Milan sono alla pari. Il Milan aspettava una risposta da Pjaca, ma ancora non è arrivata. Il giocatore vuole pensarci. Il Milan era passato in vantaggio grazie alla missione di Galliani a Zagabria. I rossoneri gli hanno promesso un ruolo da star. La Juve, successivamente, si è inserita ed ha rilanciato. La Juve può offrire la Champions che il Milan non gioca. Pjaca è affascinato anche dalla proposta bianconera. Non sarà una scelta economica ma di progetto.
> 
> Pjaca prenderà una decisione definitiva la prossima settimana.



Appunto. Chi glielo fa fare di venire al milan? Può andare alla juve dove fa la coppa e può ritagliarsi magari con meno pressioni il proprio ruolo. 
Da noi se alle prime partite da titolare non dimostrerà di essere cristiano ronaldo verrà subito subissato di critiche. Ma chi glielo fa fare.


----------



## TheZio (9 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ti sei risposto da solo...non è ancora a Torino per giocare il preliminare di champions. E' una possibilità da non escludere.



E perchè non è stato già annunciato allora? 
Se Galliani l'avesse perso non pensi che avrebbe già fatto filtrare la notizia? Magari scaricando le colpe sul giocatore per pararsi le chiappe...


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> E perchè non è stato già annunciato allora?
> Se Galliani l'avesse perso non pensi che avrebbe già fatto filtrare la notizia? Magari scaricando le colpe sul giocatore per pararsi le chiappe...



Non è stato annunciato perché appunto deve giocare il preliminare? immagina un giocatore che viene annunciato ufficialmente ceduto e gioca, ti pare possibile? ovvio che no. Probabile che abbiano trovato accordo su tutto e prima di mettere nero su bianco aspettano la prossima settimana. 
Riguardo Galliani, è proprio al contrario. Per evitare la brutta figura, dovrebbe proprio far trapelare che c'è ancora il Milan sul ragazzo ma dipende tutto da lui...come effettivamente sta succedendo, a detta di tutti.

Detto questo io onestamente non ho idea di come finirà, mi auguro venga da noi, perché è un potenziale top.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Luglio 2016)

Premettendo che in tanti anni di calciomercato ne ho viste di tutti i colori, pertanto la certezza non vi è mai almeno fino all'annuncio ufficiale e in alcuni casi nemmeno allora,

però leggendo dietro la storia nelle informazioni giornalistiche per me abbiamo già preso Pjaca, Zielinsky e Musacchio, naturalmente è solo una sensazione e spero di non portare sfi.a...


----------



## TheZio (9 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non è stato annunciato perché appunto deve giocare il preliminare? immagina un giocatore che viene annunciato ufficialmente ceduto e gioca, ti pare possibile? ovvio che no. Probabile che abbiano trovato accordo su tutto e prima di mettere nero su bianco aspettano la prossima settimana.
> Riguardo Galliani, è proprio al contrario. Per evitare la brutta figura, dovrebbe proprio far trapelare che c'è ancora il Milan sul ragazzo ma dipende tutto da lui...come effettivamente sta succedendo, a detta di tutti.
> 
> Detto questo io onestamente non ho idea di come finirà, mi auguro venga da noi, perché è un potenziale top.



Bah che la si guardi dal tuo lato o dal mio penso che stiano in piedi entrambe le soluzioni..
Certo è che l'anno scorso con Kondocoso dicevamo tutti "come si fa a preferire l'inter a noi?" e poi sappiamo tutti come è andata...
Speriamo che quest'anno sia la nostra volta... finalmente, aggiungerei...


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Esclusiva di Massimo Pavan giornalista di TuttoJuve: Secondo le ultimissime indiscrezioni raccolte dal giornalista, la Juve ha praticamente chiuso per Pjaca. Cifre che si aggirano intorno ai 15 mln di euro più una serie di bonus. Il Milan è ormai superato, e salvo clamorosi rilanci (molto improbabili) l'affare si farà. *



*Pedullà: Aumenta il vantaggio della Juventus su Pjaca,i rossoneri pensavano di avere il via libera dopo aver trovato l'accordo con la Dinamo Zagabria ma non è stato cosi, nelle ultime ore i rossoneri hanno provato a forzare ma il giocatore ha chiesto tempo., nella testa del giocatore c'è la Juventus. Per i bianconeri è un passaggio fondamentale visto che i bianconeri hanno offerto di meno, l'unica speranza per il Milan è che il giocatore cambi idea.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Aumenta il vantaggio della Juventus su Pjaca,i rossoneri pensavano di avere il via libera dopo aver trovato l'accordo con la Dinamo Zagabria ma non è stato cosi, nelle ultime ore i rossoneri hanno provato a forzare ma il giocatore ha chiesto tempo., nella testa del giocatore c'è la Juventus. Per i bianconeri è un passaggio fondamentale visto che i bianconeri hanno offerto di meno, l'unica speranza per il Milan è che il giocatore cambi idea.*



E' ufficialmente andato che vada pure a vincere gli scudetti da panchinaro questo ragazzino tanti saluti.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Aumenta il vantaggio della Juventus su Pjaca,i rossoneri pensavano di avere il via libera dopo aver trovato l'accordo con la Dinamo Zagabria ma non è stato cosi, nelle ultime ore i rossoneri hanno provato a forzare ma il giocatore ha chiesto tempo., nella testa del giocatore c'è la Juventus. Per i bianconeri è un passaggio fondamentale visto che i bianconeri hanno offerto di meno, l'unica speranza per il Milan è che il giocatore cambi idea.*



Te pareva....mi sa che l'esclusiva di Pavan è veritiera. Prepariamoci...


----------



## massvi (9 Luglio 2016)

L'alternativa a Pjaca e' Cuadrado. Tra i 2 avrei scelto tutta la vita il croato che almeno eravamo curiosi di vederlo a all'opera sperando di trovare un top player. Il colombiano non mi piace e sono 3 anni che non si esprime ad alti livelli, con Montella a Firenze nell'ultima stagione fu disastroso. Sarà strapagato ovviamente.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> L'alternativa a Pjaca e' Cuadrado. Tra i 2 avrei scelto tutta la vita il croato che almeno eravamo curiosi di vederlo a all'opera sperando di trovare un top player. Il colombiano non mi piace e sono 3 anni che non si esprime ad alti livelli, con Montella a Firenze nell'ultima stagione fu disastroso. Sarà strapagato ovviamente.



Non prendiamo nemmeno cuadrado, tranquillo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Te pareva....mi sa che l'esclusiva di Pavan è veritiera. Prepariamoci...



Cioè?



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Aumenta il vantaggio della Juventus su Pjaca,i rossoneri pensavano di avere il via libera dopo aver trovato l'accordo con la Dinamo Zagabria ma non è stato cosi, nelle ultime ore i rossoneri hanno provato a forzare ma il giocatore ha chiesto tempo., nella testa del giocatore c'è la Juventus. Per i bianconeri è un passaggio fondamentale visto che i bianconeri hanno offerto di meno, l'unica speranza per il Milan è che il giocatore cambi idea.*



Cuadrado? a me non piace per niente ma "magari" , ho la sensazione che prendiamo nutellino, chissà che caso doveva andare al Celta ma magicamente è saltato tutto.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Cioè?



quella che hai quotato


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Aumenta il vantaggio della Juventus su Pjaca,i rossoneri pensavano di avere il via libera dopo aver trovato l'accordo con la Dinamo Zagabria ma non è stato cosi, nelle ultime ore i rossoneri hanno provato a forzare ma il giocatore ha chiesto tempo., nella testa del giocatore c'è la Juventus. Per i bianconeri è un passaggio fondamentale visto che i bianconeri hanno offerto di meno, l'unica speranza per il Milan è che il giocatore cambi idea.*



Sembra andato. Peccato.


----------



## Kaw (9 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Aumenta il vantaggio della Juventus su Pjaca,i rossoneri pensavano di avere il via libera dopo aver trovato l'accordo con la Dinamo Zagabria ma non è stato cosi, nelle ultime ore i rossoneri hanno provato a forzare ma il giocatore ha chiesto tempo., nella testa del giocatore c'è la Juventus. Per i bianconeri è un passaggio fondamentale visto che i bianconeri hanno offerto di meno, l'unica speranza per il Milan è che il giocatore cambi idea.*


Sono stufo di giocatori che ci snobbano. E' però anche comprensibile visto lo scempio degli ultimi anni, ma se queste sono le premesse meglio lasciarlo andare.

Però perchè a questo punto non è ufficiale alla Juve? Cosa aspettano anche loro?


----------



## Aron (9 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Aumenta il vantaggio della Juventus su Pjaca,i rossoneri pensavano di avere il via libera dopo aver trovato l'accordo con la Dinamo Zagabria ma non è stato cosi, nelle ultime ore i rossoneri hanno provato a forzare ma il giocatore ha chiesto tempo., nella testa del giocatore c'è la Juventus. Per i bianconeri è un passaggio fondamentale visto che i bianconeri hanno offerto di meno, l'unica speranza per il Milan è che il giocatore cambi idea.*




Questo periodo di transizione non va a nostro favore. 
La Juventus ha una squadra collaudata, gioca la Champions, l'anno prossimo avrà una rosa fortissima, ha una società compatta con dei dirigenti nettamente migliori del Galliani di oggi...

L'arco della Juventus ha più frecce rispetto al nostro.
Non possiamo farci nulla, se non offrire a Pjaca un ingaggio molto ma molto superiore a quello che la concorrenza è disposto a dare, ma non è detto che basti.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Luglio 2016)

Preferisco non esprimermi più sulla questione, cmq il Milan dovrebbe avere un piano B (Yarmolenko, El Ghazi) che non puo essere Sosa..


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Sono stufo di giocatori che ci snobbano. E' però anche comprensibile visto lo scempio degli ultimi anni, ma se queste sono le premesse meglio lasciarlo andare.
> 
> Però perchè a questo punto non è ufficiale alla Juve? Cosa aspettano anche loro?



Probabilmente devono aumentare l'offerta alla Dinamo, noi la dobbiamo smettere di trovarel 'prima l'accordo con la società e poi con il giocatore bisogna fare l'incontrario altrimenti è finita.



Aron ha scritto:


> Non possiamo farci nulla, se non offrire a Pjaca un ingaggio molto ma molto superiore a quello che la concorrenza è disposto a dare, ma non è detto che basti.



Ma proprio no, se uno deve venire solo i $ sti cavoli no grazie. Questo è un altro Kondo e Jm bastava dire subito NO invece ci tengono li per la serie "se non arriva quella squadra allora vado al Milan " , io mi rendo conto che sono 2/3 anni che facciamo schifo, pero boh è assurdo tutto questo.


----------



## Aron (9 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ma proprio no, se uno deve venire solo i $ sti cavoli no grazie.




Al Chelsea e al City ci andavano per i soldi.
Al PSG ci vanno tuttora solo ed esclusivamente per i soldi, essendo il campionato francese poco prestigioso.

I soldi non sono tutto, ma fanno la differenza prima di ogni altra cosa.


----------



## massvi (9 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non prendiamo nemmeno cuadrado, tranquillo.



E chi arriva?


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Aumenta il vantaggio della Juventus su Pjaca,i rossoneri pensavano di avere il via libera dopo aver trovato l'accordo con la Dinamo Zagabria ma non è stato cosi, nelle ultime ore i rossoneri hanno provato a forzare ma il giocatore ha chiesto tempo., nella testa del giocatore c'è la Juventus. Per i bianconeri è un passaggio fondamentale visto che i bianconeri hanno offerto di meno, l'unica speranza per il Milan è che il giocatore cambi idea.*



Beh Pedulla lo dava sicuro al Napoli e all'Inter. Io direi di aspettare e andarci con le pinze


----------



## DannySa (9 Luglio 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> E chi arriva?



Nessuno se non arriva nessuno.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Luglio 2016)

Quindi facevo bene ad etichettarlo come viziato che prende la strada facile? 
Bravo bel comportamento da uomo  invece di venire in una squadra che ha 20 volte la storia dell'altra e che cambia proprietà e per la quale tu sarai la stella per rinascere vai in una facile facile dove hai già il piatto pronto, grande uomo


----------



## massvi (9 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Nessuno se non arriva nessuno.



Vediamo, magari questa volta Ze Eduardo accetta il provino e da il meglio di se.


----------



## TheZio (9 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Probabilmente devono aumentare l'offerta alla Dinamo, noi la dobbiamo smettere di trovarel 'prima l'accordo con la società e poi con il giocatore bisogna fare l'incontrario altrimenti è finita.



Dimentichi che, notizia data da chiunque dei giornalai-pifferai, Galliani aveva già l'accordo con l'agente di Pjaca.. Magicamente dopo il viaggio a Zagabria l'accordo non c'era più e, puff, eccoti la Giuventus... Ergo qualcuno mente o ha sempre mentito...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh Pedulla lo dava sicuro al Napoli e all'Inter. Io direi di aspettare e andarci con le pinze


Questo è verissimo, ed infatti prima vediamo.. Ma se dovesse scegliere la Juve si conferma un grande uomo  per me non abbiamo perso niente, l'importante ora è non buttarci a capofitto su dei cessi ma fare comunque mercato ponderato.. Chiudere per musacchio e magari regalarci cuadrado


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Aumenta il vantaggio della Juventus su Pjaca,i rossoneri pensavano di avere il via libera dopo aver trovato l'accordo con la Dinamo Zagabria ma non è stato cosi, nelle ultime ore i rossoneri hanno provato a forzare ma il giocatore ha chiesto tempo., nella testa del giocatore c'è la Juventus. Per i bianconeri è un passaggio fondamentale visto che i bianconeri hanno offerto di meno, l'unica speranza per il Milan è che il giocatore cambi idea.*






Aron ha scritto:


> Al Chelsea e al City ci andavano per i soldi.
> Al PSG ci vanno tuttora solo ed esclusivamente per i soldi, essendo il campionato francese poco prestigioso.
> 
> I soldi non sono tutto, ma fanno la differenza prima di ogni altra cosa.



Vero ma almeno prendono i giocatori top top qui si parla di un "ragazzino" che da quel poco che ho visto è molto forte cioè se cominciamo già a dargli questi ingaggi a questi giocatori è la "fine".



massvi ha scritto:


> E chi arriva?



Ljajic


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Dimentichi che, notizia data da chiunque dei giornalai-pifferai, Galliani aveva già l'accordo con l'agente di Pjaca.. Magicamente dopo il viaggio a Zagabria l'accordo non c'era più e, puff, eccoti la Giuventus... Ergo qualcuno mente o ha sempre mentito...



Vediamo come sarà la storia, ma al momento la "realtà" è che noi abbiamo offerto di più ma il giocatore vuole la Juve.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi non può essere che perdiamo pjaca ed arriva un cesso.. Altrimenti veramente a settembre i cinesi a Galliani lo cacciano a calci nel sedere.. Ora ok pensare negativo ma non così tanto, penso che un minimo Galliani voglia fare vedere alla nuova proprietà le sue "capacità" magari per tenersi un posto anche come consulente di gancikoff.. Quindi io credo che se perdessimo un viziato come il bimbo che preferisce la via facile, non per colpa nostra, arriverà comunque un buon giocatore credo


----------



## taarabt85 (9 Luglio 2016)

quanti danni hanno fatto gli ultimi 4 anni di follie... pazzesco...


----------



## TheZio (9 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Dimentichi che, notizia data da chiunque dei *giornalai-pifferai*, Galliani aveva già l'accordo con l'agente di Pjaca.. Magicamente dopo il viaggio a Zagabria l'accordo non c'era più e, puff, eccoti la Giuventus... Ergo qualcuno mente o ha sempre mentito...





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Vediamo come sarà la storia, ma al momento la *"realtà"* è che noi abbiamo offerto di più ma il giocatore vuole la Juve.



Scusa ma dopo "i cinesi non esistono" e "filtra gelo dal pranzo di Arcore" ho vari dubbi su quale sia la "realtà" che espongono i "giornalai-pifferai"


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Luglio 2016)

Nel topic precedente avevo scritto che il ragazzo ha gia scelto...e ne sono convinto...non so se abbia scelto noi o loro ma sicuro ha gia scelto...io propendo ancora per noi alla faccia dei giornalai che ci danno per spacciati...però tutto può essere...sono sensazioni personali...non credo nemmeno che lui sia indeciso o voglia prendere tempo...lui sa...io fossi un croato sarei gasato di andare nella squadra dove è stato l eroe nazionale Boban e provare a calcarne le orme...ma magari sceglierà la strada piu facile bianconera...chi sa...certo che marotta non mi sembra uno che le manda tanto a dire...se han trovato l accordo lo dice...e spiega pure che arriva dopo i preliminari...per me probabile è l ipotesi 2: si aspetta il nostro preliminare (cash)
[MENTION=2700]Jackdvmilan[/MENTION] DEVI quotare le news


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Scusa ma dopo "i cinesi non esistono" e "filtra gelo dal pranzo di Arcore" ho vari dubbi su quale sia la "realtà" che espongono i "giornalai-pifferai"



Ma manco io non capisco più niente, sulla cessione veramente no comment,quello che mi dispiace più di tutto e che alla fine noi facciamo le cose pulite ( poche volte) contattiamo la società e tutto il resto e ci prendiamo tre pacchi ( Kondo,Jm e Pjaca).




DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non può essere che perdiamo pjaca ed arriva un cesso.. Altrimenti veramente a settembre i cinesi a Galliani lo cacciano a calci nel sedere.. Ora ok pensare negativo ma non così tanto, penso che un minimo Galliani voglia fare vedere alla nuova proprietà le sue "capacità" magari per tenersi un posto anche come consulente di gancikoff.. Quindi io credo che se perdessimo un viziato come il bimbo che preferisce la via facile, non per colpa nostra, arriverà comunque un buon giocatore credo



Boh ormai non vedo più di nuovo la luce, eravamo partiti con bei nomi e ora c'è rimasto sono Musacchio sempre se riusciamo a prenderlo però in questo caso c'è già l'ok sicuro del giocatore ora bisogna trattare con il sottomarino,io ho il terrore di di Ljajic l'altra sera leggevo che era del Celta e poi non so per quale motivo è tornato  , di nomi non ne sono usciti, si parla di Cuadrado a me non fa schifo ma mi da troppo i nervi sempre per terra sta sembra una piuma  , poi bisogna comunque vedere se il Chelsea lo cede ricordo che Conte lo voleva a tutti i costi alla Juve, senza contare che per meno di 25 milioni non lo cedono , alla fine al 99% arrivano i cinesi ma stiamo facendo o guardando acquisti ridicoli, cioè Sosa ma che acquisto è? boh solo nervi  .



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Aumenta il vantaggio della Juventus su Pjaca,i rossoneri pensavano di avere il via libera dopo aver trovato l'accordo con la Dinamo Zagabria ma non è stato cosi, nelle ultime ore i rossoneri hanno provato a forzare ma il giocatore ha chiesto tempo., nella testa del giocatore c'è la Juventus. Per i bianconeri è un passaggio fondamentale visto che i bianconeri hanno offerto di meno, l'unica speranza per il Milan è che il giocatore cambi idea.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Aumenta il vantaggio della Juventus su Pjaca,i rossoneri pensavano di avere il via libera dopo aver trovato l'accordo con la Dinamo Zagabria ma non è stato cosi, nelle ultime ore i rossoneri hanno provato a forzare ma il giocatore ha chiesto tempo., nella testa del giocatore c'è la Juventus. Per i bianconeri è un passaggio fondamentale visto che i bianconeri hanno offerto di meno, l'unica speranza per il Milan è che il giocatore cambi idea.*



Resta un fallimento epocale di fester, che come al solito strombazza ai quattro venti i suoi blitz posando per i selfie.. e presta la squadra a queste umiliazioni pubbliche di mercato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Aumenta il vantaggio della Juventus su Pjaca,i rossoneri pensavano di avere il via libera dopo aver trovato l'accordo con la Dinamo Zagabria ma non è stato cosi, nelle ultime ore i rossoneri hanno provato a forzare ma il giocatore ha chiesto tempo., nella testa del giocatore c'è la Juventus. Per i bianconeri è un passaggio fondamentale visto che i bianconeri hanno offerto di meno, l'unica speranza per il Milan è che il giocatore cambi idea.*



Serve un atto di forza. Offrire al giocatore il doppio dell'ingaggio che offre la Juventus. Sono stati sprecati tanti soldi per dare ingaggi mostruosi a giocatori mediocri, si puo' fare uno sforzo economico per ottenere un giovane promettente come Pjaca.


----------



## TheZio (9 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ma manco io non capisco più niente, sulla cessione veramente no comment,quello che mi dispiace più di tutto e che alla fine noi facciamo le cose pulite ( poche volte) contattiamo la società e tutto il resto e ci prendiamo tre pacchi ( Kondo,Jm e Pjaca).



Io sono abbastanza scaramantico e se fossi in lui non farei scherzi al Milan come hanno fatto Kondocoso e JM... Guarda che fine hanno fatto 



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Aumenta il vantaggio della Juventus su Pjaca,i rossoneri pensavano di avere il via libera dopo aver trovato l'accordo con la Dinamo Zagabria ma non è stato cosi, nelle ultime ore i rossoneri hanno provato a forzare ma il giocatore ha chiesto tempo., nella testa del giocatore c'è la Juventus. Per i bianconeri è un passaggio fondamentale visto che i bianconeri hanno offerto di meno, l'unica speranza per il Milan è che il giocatore cambi idea.*


----------



## Aragorn (9 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Aumenta il vantaggio della Juventus su Pjaca,i rossoneri pensavano di avere il via libera dopo aver trovato l'accordo con la Dinamo Zagabria ma non è stato cosi, nelle ultime ore i rossoneri hanno provato a forzare ma il giocatore ha chiesto tempo., nella testa del giocatore c'è la Juventus. Per i bianconeri è un passaggio fondamentale visto che i bianconeri hanno offerto di meno, l'unica speranza per il Milan è che il giocatore cambi idea.*



Ormai danno quasi tutti per fatto il suo passaggio alla Rube, bah ... certo è che Galliani si confermerebbe il solito sabotatore capace solo di farci fare figuracce. Tutti riescono a portare avanti le trattative in piena riservatezza tranne questo clown che non resiste mai alla tentazione di portare il "lavoro" al ristorante.


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ma manco io non capisco più niente, sulla cessione veramente no comment,quello che mi dispiace più di tutto e che *alla fine noi facciamo le cose pulite *( poche volte) contattiamo la società e tutto il resto e ci prendiamo tre pacchi ( Kondo,Jm e Pjaca).



Il problema è proprio questo. Noi affrontiamo il mercato come agnellini al macello.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (9 Luglio 2016)

Comunque Pavan ha già cambiato versione, adesso dice che il prezzo è di circa 25 milioni


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Comunque Pavan ha già cambiato versione, adesso dice che il prezzo è di circa 25 milioni



Qui cambiano tutti versione ogni mezzora. Stamattina il Corriere diceva 30 milioni, Tuttosport 20, Sky 15 + bonus, Pedullà e Gazzetta lo danno alla Juve, Bargiggia dice che ha la visite mediche con l'Inter da 1 settimana. Qui non sa niente nessuno.


----------



## Miracle1980 (9 Luglio 2016)

Premesso che mi farebbe piacere se lo prendessero... 
Se va alla Juve sarà sicuramente una scelta del giocatore. Quindi non ci vuole. In questo caso...andasse pure dove vuole. Stiamo comunque parlando di un panchinaro della nazionale croata.... 
Avanti il prossimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2016)

Lo stiamo perdendo.... cosi almeno pare.
E marmotta anche stavolta ha rotto.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2016)

E dire che un anno fa il milan poteva e doveva chiudere per questo ragazzo. Leggendo l'intervista del procuratore di pjaca fa un certo effetto.... chissà....


----------



## sballotello (9 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime notizie su Pjaca da Sky (Fabrizio Romano): Juventus e Milan sono alla pari. Il Milan aspettava una risposta da Pjaca, ma ancora non è arrivata. Il giocatore vuole pensarci. Il Milan era passato in vantaggio grazie alla missione di Galliani a Zagabria. I rossoneri gli hanno promesso un ruolo da star. La Juve, successivamente, si è inserita ed ha rilanciato. La Juve può offrire la Champions che il Milan non gioca. Pjaca è affascinato anche dalla proposta bianconera. Non sarà una scelta economica ma di progetto.
> 
> Pjaca prenderà una decisione definitiva la prossima settimana.



se avesse voluto il Milan secondo me sarebbe gia venuto..penso ci stiano usando per strappare un ingaggio piu importante alla juventus o altrove


----------



## Crox93 (9 Luglio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> se avesse voluto il Milan secondo me sarebbe gia venuto..penso ci stiano usando per strappare un ingaggio piu importante alla juventus o altrove



Comincio a pensarlo anche io.
Io due idee, estreme per differenza:
1) Come dici tu
2) E' in standby in attesa del preliminare


----------



## sballotello (9 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Comincio a pensarlo anche io.
> Io due idee, estreme per differenza:
> 1) Come dici tu
> 2) E' in standby in attesa del preliminare



ma figuriamoci se dobbiamo pure aspettare i cavoli della dinamo e del preliminare.


----------



## VonVittel (9 Luglio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> se avesse voluto il Milan secondo me sarebbe gia venuto..penso ci stiano usando per strappare un ingaggio piu importante alla juventus o altrove



Ricorda che non abbiamo un soldo per ora, in attesa della firma del preliminare. Quindi non sarebbe comunque venuto anche se fossimo stati certi che ci avrebbe preferito. Son curioso di vedere che succede se vendiamo Bacca: si usano i soldi per Musacchio, oppure si fa un ultimo tentativo per sto cristiano?
Stiamo a vedere


----------



## sballotello (9 Luglio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ricorda che non abbiamo un soldo per ora, in attesa della firma del preliminare. Quindi non sarebbe comunque venuto anche se fossimo stati certi che ci avrebbe preferito. Son curioso di vedere che succede se vendiamo Bacca: si usano i soldi per Musacchio, oppure si fa un ultimo tentativo per sto cristiano?
> Stiamo a vedere



se non i sono i soldi per prenderlo, perche siamo andati a zagabria promettendo 30 piffeeri?


----------



## osvaldobusatti (9 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La Juve è libera di chiudere tra cinque minuti, il Milan no, essendo allo stato vincolato ad un budget zero. Appena ha venduto El Shaarawy ha preso il peruviano. Il Milan non ha certezze su Bacca, che potrebbe davvero rifiutare il West Ham se sono veritiere le voci su di lui riferite all'Atletico Madrid. Se il giocatore davvero, come si dice, frena, è perchè attende un rilancio del Milan. Da fuori sembra così.



Voglio essere ottimista: il giocatore aspetta per il suo trasferimento, il closing del Milan, che è previsto ma non è ancora avvenuto.
Mi spiego: i 100 mln della penale ci sono, ma un conto è spendere quelli e l'anno venturo sei a zero di budget. Un altro è avere a disposizione anche altri fondi, con i quali puoi permetterti di spalmare gli acquisti su più esercizi.
Questo, ovviamente, condiziona tutto il mercato.
Se avverrà il closing con l'impegno di immettere 100 mln all'anno per 4 anni, puoi comprare fin da subito impegnandoti anche per pagamenti futuri.
Se non avverrà, clausola penale o meno, i soldi da spendere si riducono.
Può darsi che la situazione si sblocchi dopo il 13-14-15 Luglio.
Speriamo sia così, dai...


----------



## VonVittel (9 Luglio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> se non i sono i soldi per prenderlo, perche siamo andati a zagabria promettendo 30 piffeeri?



Secondo me contavano di vendere Bacca in poco tempo


----------



## sballotello (9 Luglio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Secondo me contavano di vendere Bacca in poco tempo



piu che altro prima di vendere bacca, sarebbe intelligente avere in mano gia il suo sostituto.. il problema è che i nostri non ne azzeccano piu una..altro che cinesi. Anche con 1 mld di euro di budget, faremmo fatica ugualmente.


----------



## VonVittel (9 Luglio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> piu che altro prima di vendere bacca, sarebbe intelligente avere in mano gia il suo sostituto.. il problema è che i nostri non ne azzeccano piu una..altro che cinesi. Anche con 1 mld di euro di budget, faremmo fatica ugualmente.



E che ne sai che non era proprio Pjaca il suo sostituto? Alla Fiorentina la prima punta era Pepito Rossi. Pjaca è stato descritto come un giocatore duttile, in gradodi ricoprire tutti i ruoli dell'attacco. Magari era lui il "falso nueve".


----------



## wfiesso (9 Luglio 2016)

Settimana prossima rinvio?  

No vabbé sarà anche colpa della stampa, ma noi siamo gestiti da asini, o si liberano del stramaledetto Galliani subito o questo continua a fare macello


----------



## sballotello (9 Luglio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> E che ne sai che non era proprio Pjaca il suo sostituto? Alla Fiorentina la prima punta era Pepito Rossi. Pjaca è stato descritto come un giocatore duttile, in gradodi ricoprire tutti i ruoli dell'attacco. Magari era lui il "falso nueve".



rossi sarebbe da prendere secondo me..


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> rossi sarebbe da prendere secondo me..



Pepito!!! Che giocatore. Se la sfortuna non si fosse accanita contro di lui sarebbe tra i primi in europa.
Il mistero su pjaca si infittisce. A detta dell'ambiente juve non si vogliono fare aste ma la versione dei giornalisti è tutt'altra.
Il milan però lo segue da un pò di anni, lo tratta da un paio e il procuratore ha un rapporto privilegiato con galliani: ll padre del procuratore di pjaca portò boban al milan.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime notizie su Pjaca da Sky (Fabrizio Romano): Juventus e Milan sono alla pari. Il Milan aspettava una risposta da Pjaca, ma ancora non è arrivata. Il giocatore vuole pensarci. Il Milan era passato in vantaggio grazie alla missione di Galliani a Zagabria. I rossoneri gli hanno promesso un ruolo da star. La Juve, successivamente, si è inserita ed ha rilanciato. La Juve può offrire la Champions che il Milan non gioca. Pjaca è affascinato anche dalla proposta bianconera. Non sarà una scelta economica ma di progetto.
> 
> Pjaca prenderà una decisione definitiva la prossima settimana.



Il problema del milan è che sono davvero degli incompetenti....andava preso l anno scorso!!


----------



## Casnop (9 Luglio 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Voglio essere ottimista: il giocatore aspetta per il suo trasferimento, il closing del Milan, che è previsto ma non è ancora avvenuto.
> Mi spiego: i 100 mln della penale ci sono, ma un conto è spendere quelli e l'anno venturo sei a zero di budget. Un altro è avere a disposizione anche altri fondi, con i quali puoi permetterti di spalmare gli acquisti su più esercizi.
> Questo, ovviamente, condiziona tutto il mercato.
> Se avverrà il closing con l'impegno di immettere 100 mln all'anno per 4 anni, puoi comprare fin da subito impegnandoti anche per pagamenti futuri.
> ...


La sottoscrizione del contratto preliminare di compravendita offre al consorzio cinese la certezza giuridica dell'affare, la cui definitiva chiusura è affidata al consorzio. In tali premesse, nulla impedirebbe al consorzio di anticipare anche in una fase anteriore al closing una parte delle risorse promesse per il mercato attraverso una finanziamento del club da terzo in conto di futuro aumento del capitale sociale, che il consorzio sottoscriverebbe in maniera pressoché esclusiva. Su questo punto Campopiano ha riportato una ricostruzione diversa, secondo cui la nuova proprietà non anticiperebbe un solo euro prima del definitivo, concordando al massimo una sorta di massimo scopertura di Fininvest dallo zero contabile nel periodo intercorrente tra il preliminare ed il closing, periodo in cui ricade proprio questa sessione estiva del calciomercato. La ricostruzione non convince perché non si vede il motivo per cui Fininvest dovrebbe impegnarsi, salvo una sorta di successivo rimborso, per una impresa che cede dopo qualche settimana, ed il perché la nuova proprietà, nella certezza delle intese, non avvia da subito il promesso programma di investimenti sul mercato giocatori. Nei fatti il club va in questo mercato a budget azzerato, potendo finanziarsi solo con le cessioni, in condizioni di difficoltà economica e finanziaria anche peggiori dello scorso anno. La perplessità si rafforza, considerando che da questa inabilità dipende la difficoltà a chiudere operazioni, tutto sommato ben impostate, come quella di Pjaca.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Esclusiva di Massimo Pavan giornalista di TuttoJuve: Secondo le ultimissime indiscrezioni raccolte dal giornalista, la Juve ha praticamente chiuso per Pjaca. Cifre che si aggirano intorno ai 15 mln di euro più una serie di bonus. Il Milan è ormai superato, e salvo clamorosi rilanci (molto improbabili) l'affare si farà. *



*Anche sportmediaset si accoda all'opinione generale : Pjaca è a un passo dalla Juve, la cifra sarebbe quella di 26 mln (e 700 mila euro al giocatore). La cifra spesa sarebbe quella che doveva essere utilizzata per Alexis Sanchez, valutato 40 mln dall'Arsenal ma a detta dello stesso Marotta a "El Mercurio" i gunners hanno deciso di fare dietrofront, il che sembra lascire intendere che la Juve sia stat costretta a ripiegare sul croato.*


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Anche sportmediaset si accoda all'opinione generale : Pjaca è a un passo dalla Juve, la cifra sarebbe quella di 26 mln (e 700 mila euro al giocatore). La cifra spesa sarebbe quella che doveva essere utilizzata per Alexis Sanchez, valutato 40 mln dall'Arsenal ma a detta dello stesso Marotta a "El Mercurio" i gunners hanno deciso di fare dietrofront, costringendo la Juve a ripiegare sul croato.*



700 mila al giocatore...una miseria, incredibile. Loro si che fanno affari. Fra 4/5 anni faranno una plusvalenza pazzesca, plusvalenza che, il nostro Galliani, non conosce minimamente..


----------



## hiei87 (9 Luglio 2016)

Ennesima figura imbarazzante di galliani. Pure a Zagabria è andato per trattare questo scappato di casa, ed è riuscito ancora a farselo scappare.
Questo continua a prenderci in giro e a mangiare a scrocco in giro per l'Europa. Poi, quando sarà sazio, spenderà il gruzzoletto che gli sarà rimasto col suo amico Enrico. Alla faccia dei cinesi e di chi pensava che con loro non sarebbe più stato libero di fare i suoi comodi...


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Anche sportmediaset si accoda all'opinione generale : Pjaca è a un passo dalla Juve, la cifra sarebbe quella di 26 mln (e 700 mila euro al giocatore). La cifra spesa sarebbe quella che doveva essere utilizzata per Alexis Sanchez, valutato 40 mln dall'Arsenal ma a detta dello stesso Marotta a "El Mercurio" i gunners hanno deciso di fare dietrofront, costringendo la Juve a ripiegare sul croato.*



dai raga per me possiamo dimenticarcelo. Amen...un vero peccato perché sono convinto che diventerà fortissimo.


----------



## wfiesso (9 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Anche sportmediaset si accoda all'opinione generale : Pjaca è a un passo dalla Juve, la cifra sarebbe quella di 26 mln (e 700 mila euro al giocatore). La cifra spesa sarebbe quella che doveva essere utilizzata per Alexis Sanchez, valutato 40 mln dall'Arsenal ma a detta dello stesso Marotta a "El Mercurio" i gunners hanno deciso di fare dietrofront, costringendo la Juve a ripiegare sul croato.*



Fosse vero Galliani dev'essere sollevato subito dal.suo incarico... basta andare a fare cene a dick di cane x tornare a casa SEMPRE a mani vuote


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Luglio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ennesima figura imbarazzante di galliani. Pure a Zagabria è andato per trattare questo scappato di casa, ed è riuscito ancora a farselo scappare.
> Questo continua a prenderci in giro e a mangiare a scrocco in giro per l'Europa. Poi, quando sarà sazio, spenderà il gruzzoletto che gli sarà rimasto col suo amico Enrico. Alla faccia dei cinesi e di chi pensava che con loro non sarebbe più stato libero di fare i suoi comodi...



E' vero, incredibile, altra figuraccia. Ormai in Europa è evidente che viene preso in giro da chiunque. Mamma che figuraccia, dovrebbe alzarsi e andare a rescindere il suo contratto col Milan.


----------



## wfiesso (9 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E' vero, incredibile, altra figuraccia. Ormai in Europa è evidente che viene preso in giro da chiunque. Mamma che figuraccia, dovrebbe alzarsi e andare a rescindere il suo contratto col Milan.



Dovrebbe essere lapidato in piazza sto infame


----------



## robs91 (9 Luglio 2016)

Stanno accadendo le stesse cose dell'anno scorso,l'importante è che non sia così anche per la vendita della società....


----------



## hiei87 (9 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E' vero, incredibile, altra figuraccia. Ormai in Europa è evidente che viene preso in giro da chiunque. Mamma che figuraccia, dovrebbe alzarsi e andare a rescindere il suo contratto col Milan.



Ovunque vada fa figuracce, ma nessuno lo mette mai in discussione.
Inutile, potremmo essere acquistati anche da una cordata capeggiata da Bill Gates e Carlos Slim. Continuerebbe a mettersi a 90° di fronte ai gobbi, andare a cena a scrocco in giro per il mondo e a dare i soldi ai soliti presidenti e procuratori amici.
Anche quest estate, ha già ucciso ogni speranza...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (9 Luglio 2016)

ah ma quindi è ufficiale....peccato...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Luglio 2016)

Madre se c'è lo Fuckano per 700 mila euro di ingaggio è meglio ritirarsi del tutto dal mercato.

Adriano dagli due milioni al giocatore dei tuoi...
Qua la figuraccia è grossa.


Ma tanto ne hai già a bizzeffe


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Fosse vero Galliani dev'essere sollevato subito dal.suo incarico... basta andare a fare cene a dick di cane x tornare a casa SEMPRE a mani vuote



Condivido tutto. da sollevare immediatamente dall'incarico per manifesta incapacità. Scommetto che quella sera che è stato paparazzato ha scatenato l'asta. Solo lui si fa beccare nei ristoranti.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Luglio 2016)

Se va dai Gobbi deve fare la fine del kongocoso con la nostra foto sul profilo Twitter o come l altro sfigato a giocare Cina.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Luglio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ah ma quindi è ufficiale....peccato...



Sembra non ancora.....
Personalmente penso che fino al preliminare di Champions dello Zagabria non si saprà nulla.


----------



## wfiesso (9 Luglio 2016)

Preferisco budget zero e giocare con la stessa squadra degli ultimi.6 mesi che sprecare soldi e tempo con sto demente insulso incapace e scroccone


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Luglio 2016)

Fino all'ufficialità, da una parte o dall'altra, io non credo più a nulla.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Luglio 2016)

Basta ragazzi. Pjaca è il giocatore che più di tutti vorrei che si accasasse al Milan quest'estate , ma se non dovesse essere così pazienza. Per ora non c'è nulla di ufficiale quindi non fasciamoci la testa. Quello che dobbiamo fare è cercare di costruire una buona squadra a prescindere da Pjaca. Quindi bisogna cercare un sostituto decente e non un Cuadrado a caso giusto per prendere qualcuno.

Calma, non dovesse arrivare ce ne faremo una ragione. L'importante è iniziare a pensare a qualche altro giocatore.


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Luglio 2016)

Passano gli anni ma come vedo il mio avatar è sempre recente. Menomale


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Luglio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Passano gli anni ma come vedo il mio avatar è sempre recente. Menomale



Ahhhhh... Grande


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Luglio 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fino all'ufficialità, da una parte o dall'altra, io non credo più a nulla.



Io ci spero ancora...certo che non dovesse arrivare, dopo l ennesima figura di melma, il geometra deve essere delegittimato..non è possibile dai...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (9 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime notizie su Pjaca da Sky (Fabrizio Romano): Juventus e Milan sono alla pari. Il Milan aspettava una risposta da Pjaca, ma ancora non è arrivata. Il giocatore vuole pensarci. Il Milan era passato in vantaggio grazie alla missione di Galliani a Zagabria. I rossoneri gli hanno promesso un ruolo da star. La Juve, successivamente, si è inserita ed ha rilanciato. La Juve può offrire la Champions che il Milan non gioca. Pjaca è affascinato anche dalla proposta bianconera. Non sarà una scelta economica ma *di progetto*.
> 
> Pjaca prenderà una decisione definitiva la prossima settimana.



La domanda è semplice...

Vuoi giocare con Pjanic e Pogba o con Bertolacci e Montolivo?

Se il progetto per far tornare il Milan grande c'è... al momento non si vede... e non lo vede anche Pjaca...

Bastava fare uno sforzo per Ibra - che peraltro arrivava a zero - e gli altri giocatori lo avrebbero seguito a ruota, perché era sinonimo di voglia di vincere e di spendere...

Per me, quindi, andrà alla juve... nel caso spero abbia un'involuzione pazzesca...


----------



## malos (9 Luglio 2016)

Ricordo sommessamente che più di un tifoso anche qui la menava con "ah ma Galliani per me può restare basta che non scelga i giocatori ma debba portarli solo a casa, è bravissimo in questo". 
Spero di non leggerlo più.

Poi è talmente malato di protagonismo che vuole farsi beccare dappertutto quando dovrebbe agire sottotraccia, è una tragedia di uomo da ogni punto di vista.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Luglio 2016)

Praticamente scontato che sarebbe andato alla Juve.
Altro che "deve scegliere se giocare titolare oppure fare panchina", se vuoi battere questo tipo di squadre nel mercato devi per forza pagare molto di più di ingaggio per farti scegliere.... Almeno agli inizi.

Dobbiamo toglierci dalla testa le stupidate "ma noi siamo il Milan che si rilancia coi cinesi....Tra due anni non ce ne sarà per nessuno". Non è vero, ci vorrà di più e ci vorranno vagonate di soldi, VAGONATE.


E intanto una squadra già fortissima sta facendo il mercato che avremmo dovuto fare noi per rilanciarci (Benatia, Pjaca, Pjanic). Continueranno a stravincere ancora per parecchio tempo.




Adesso sono quasi sicuro che vireremo su porcate tipo Candreva a quasi lo stesso prezzo di Pjaca, fantastico.


----------



## Roger84 (9 Luglio 2016)

Vedo che molti qui danno l'affare quindi per ufficiale....forse è meglio che vi ricordo che secondo alcuni giornali, Pjaca avrebbe dovuto già giocare oggi l'amichevole contro il Wattens.......


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Luglio 2016)

Ah comunque io sono ancora convinto che verrà da noi.

L'offerta della Juve di 26 milioni mi sembra pura invenzione. Vediamo ma Galliani a Zagabria c'è stato , delle offerte Juventine c'è solo la carta straccia dei giornali che dicono pure sia in vantaggio per Gotze , Gabriel Jesus e padre pio.


----------



## Nick (9 Luglio 2016)

Mi pare di aver capito che il Milan non vuole commentare la situazione, tutte le notizie quindi escono dalla Juve o entourage del giocatore, in Croazia non si parla minimamente di Juventus.
Boh ma io un minimo di fiducia la ripongo.


----------



## koti (9 Luglio 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Mi pare di aver capito che il Milan non vuole commentare la situazione, tutte le notizie quindi escono dalla Juve o entourage del giocatore,* in Croazia non si parla minimamente di Juventus*.
> Boh ma io un minimo di fiducia la ripongo.


E come lo sai? 

Comunque di solito le fonti estere non ne beccano mezza


----------



## Therealsalva (9 Luglio 2016)

Ma è un problema dargli i classici 2 milioni che diamo a tutti?


----------



## Andre96 (9 Luglio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> E come lo sai?
> 
> Comunque di solito le fonti estere non ne beccano mezza



Ma sfatiamo questo falso mito perfavore, ovvio che se leggete 1 notizia ogni tanto non ci beccano. In Italia abbiamo letto 200 versioni su Pjaca dei vari giornali, chi ci ha beccato? Bargiggia super siyan?
Poi andrà alla Juve ok però dai...


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Anche sportmediaset si accoda all'opinione generale : Pjaca è a un passo dalla Juve, la cifra sarebbe quella di 26 mln (e 700 mila euro al giocatore). La cifra spesa sarebbe quella che doveva essere utilizzata per Alexis Sanchez, valutato 40 mln dall'Arsenal ma a detta dello stesso Marotta a "El Mercurio" i gunners hanno deciso di fare dietrofront, il che sembra lascire intendere che la Juve sia stat costretta a ripiegare sul croato.*



Mah.

Vediamo quello che succede.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Anche sportmediaset si accoda all'opinione generale : Pjaca è a un passo dalla Juve, la cifra sarebbe quella di 26 mln (e 700 mila euro al giocatore). La cifra spesa sarebbe quella che doveva essere utilizzata per Alexis Sanchez, valutato 40 mln dall'Arsenal ma a detta dello stesso Marotta a "El Mercurio" i gunners hanno deciso di fare dietrofront, il che sembra lascire intendere che la Juve sia stat costretta a ripiegare sul croato.*



Va beh, è chiaramente una bufala, non se mai sentito che un giocatore pagato 26 M vada a guadagnare 700 mila euro.


----------



## Roger84 (9 Luglio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> E come lo sai?
> 
> Comunque di solito le fonti estere non ne beccano mezza



Invece la stampa italiana......


----------



## sballotello (9 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Preferisco budget zero e giocare con la stessa squadra degli ultimi.6 mesi che sprecare soldi e tempo con sto demente insulso incapace e scroccone



daccordissimo


----------



## taarabt85 (9 Luglio 2016)

finchè Maldini non prenderà il posto di questo incompetente totale non ci risolleveremo mai.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Luglio 2016)

Che vergogna di persona Galliani. 

Perdere questo giocatore è uno schiaffo sotto tutti i punti di vista. Tecnico, morale, tattico, di ambizione e soprattutto diamo un segnale fortissimo di debolezza


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Luglio 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Ricordo sommessamente che più di un tifoso anche qui la menava con "ah ma Galliani per me può restare basta che non scelga i giocatori ma debba portarli solo a casa, è bravissimo in questo".
> Spero di non leggerlo più.
> 
> Poi è talmente malato di protagonismo che vuole farsi beccare dappertutto quando dovrebbe agire sottotraccia, è una tragedia di uomo da ogni punto di vista.



Mi sento tirato in ballo....
Purtroppo hai ragione.. non è manco buono a quello.


----------



## patriots88 (9 Luglio 2016)

vabbè ma preferisca la juve mi pare condivisibile. Spiace ma loro al momento hanno molte più carte da giocare rispetto a noi.

l'importante è non farsi prendere dal panico andando a strapagare gente a caso pur di prendere qualcuno.


----------



## patriots88 (9 Luglio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Che vergogna di persona Galliani.
> 
> Perdere questo giocatore è uno schiaffo sotto tutti i punti di vista. Tecnico, morale, tattico, di ambizione e soprattutto diamo un segnale fortissimo di debolezza



si ma cosa dovremmo fare.

ad oggi che siamo il milan delle 7 coppe dei campioni non frega nulla a nessuno.
galliani gli ha prospettato uno stipendio in linea con quello della juve, che sarà la stella della squadra e gli ha promesso la 10.

se lui vuole andare alla juve a vincere lo scudetto e giocare la champions pur rischiando di giocare poco e di essere uno dei tanti c'è poco da fare.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Anche sportmediaset si accoda all'opinione generale : Pjaca è a un passo dalla Juve, la cifra sarebbe quella di 26 mln (e 700 mila euro al giocatore). La cifra spesa sarebbe quella che doveva essere utilizzata per Alexis Sanchez, valutato 40 mln dall'Arsenal ma a detta dello stesso Marotta a "El Mercurio" i gunners hanno deciso di fare dietrofront, il che sembra lascire intendere che la Juve sia stat costretta a ripiegare sul croato.*




.


----------



## koti (9 Luglio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ma sfatiamo questo falso mito perfavore, ovvio che se leggete 1 notizia ogni tanto non ci beccano. In Italia abbiamo letto 200 versioni su Pjaca dei vari giornali, chi ci ha beccato? Bargiggia super siyan?
> Poi andrà alla Juve ok però dai...





Roger84 ha scritto:


> Invece la stampa italiana......


Mica ho detto che andrà sicuramente alla Juve, o che la stampa italiana è Dio


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (9 Luglio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ma sfatiamo questo falso mito perfavore, ovvio che se leggete 1 notizia ogni tanto non ci beccano. In Italia abbiamo letto 200 versioni su Pjaca dei vari giornali, chi ci ha beccato? Bargiggia super siyan?
> Poi andrà alla Juve ok però dai...









AGGIORNATI. Bargiggia non ha più bisogno di trasformarsi, Kaioshin il Sommo, dopo l'allenamento con la Spada Z, ha potenziato Bargiggia che non ha più bisogno di spendere energie nel diventare biondo.


----------



## malos (9 Luglio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Mi sento tirato in ballo....
> Purtroppo hai ragione.. non è manco buono a quello.



No ma figurati non ricordavo chi l'aveva scritto era per dire che tutti noi tifosi gli abbiamo dato fin troppo credito sperandoci sempre. Ma a tutto c'è un limite.
Il punto è che per me anche se portasse a casa questo non cambierei opinione su di lui. Ha fatto il suo tem

Poi se non hai più l'appeal di una volta devi per forza rivolgerti anche a gente con carisma per convincere i giocatori. Se mandi per esempio un Maldini a parlare con un giocatore invece di Galliani fa la differenza.


----------



## ilcondompelato (9 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Fosse vero Galliani dev'essere sollevato subito dal.suo incarico... basta andare a fare cene a dick di cane x tornare a casa SEMPRE a mani vuote



pazzesco che questo pagliaccio sia bravo a collezionare solo foto con i vari procuratori facendo credere che ha in pugno i giocatori.
questo tizio che ho come nick deve essere mandato a quel paese una volta per tutte.
e non mi raccontate balle che non poteva chiudere prima del prelimire perché è ridicola come cosa, visto che se non puoi farlo non vi neanche a trattare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Anche sportmediaset si accoda all'opinione generale : Pjaca è a un passo dalla Juve, la cifra sarebbe quella di 26 mln (e 700 mila euro al giocatore). La cifra spesa sarebbe quella che doveva essere utilizzata per Alexis Sanchez, valutato 40 mln dall'Arsenal ma a detta dello stesso Marotta a "El Mercurio" i gunners hanno deciso di fare dietrofront, il che sembra lascire intendere che la Juve sia stat costretta a ripiegare sul croato.*



Galliani gobbo maledetto, è andato a trattare per la juve, si è fatto un po' di mangiate a Zagabria e si è fatto i selfie.

Io non ce la faccio a sopportarlo fino a settembre, nel migliore dei casi, ma veramente... siluratelo, detronizzate questo buffone.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Luglio 2016)

Se non viene è l'ennesimo fallimento sul mercato, nonché una grandissima figuraccia dell'antennista a causa delle foto. Poi, possiamo raccontarci tutte le storie che vogliamo sul giocatore avaro, sull'appeal della Juve e sulle congiunzioni astrali.

Va preso e basta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se non viene è l'ennesimo fallimento sul mercato, nonché una grandissima figuraccia dell'antennista a causa delle foto. Poi, possiamo raccontarci tutte le storie che vogliamo sul giocatore avaro, sull'appeal della Juve e sulle congiunzioni astrali.
> 
> Va preso e basta



Poi il buffone in conferenza fa finta di dichiararsi stupito nel vedere l'immagine diffusa in tutto il mondo... come se non l'avesse fatto apposta.
Nel momento in cui ti chiedono una foto, in questo caso il padrone del ristorante, sai benissimo che stai per finire su tutti i social.
E si è messo anche in posa.

Falso, e in malafede.


----------



## Konrad (9 Luglio 2016)

SE E' VERO: pace e amen. Brutta botta, ancora una volta pompata mediaticamente...e anche questo aiuta a perdere sensibilmente peso e appeal.
SE E' VERO: ancora una volta Galliani si dimostra poca cosa...ma proprio poca poca cosa...perchè se non hai soldi per trattare non intavoli trattative sul pagherò con un giocatore che sai essere inseguito anche da altre squadre.
SE E' VERO: ancora una volta la Juventus si dimostra brava nel comprare per se e nel distruggere il mercato altrui, aumentando ancora il gap. 
SE E' VERO: spero che la firma slitti per un buon motivo...ovvero che i cinesi pretendano di inserire un DS competente da subito, per non buttare soldi in una sessione di mercato coordinata da un...(e non posso aggiungere altro)


----------



## Andre96 (9 Luglio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> AGGIORNATI. Bargiggia non ha più bisogno di trasformarsi, Kaioshin il Sommo, dopo l'allenamento con la Spada Z, ha potenziato Bargiggia che non ha più bisogno di spendere energie nel diventare biondo.



 
Sapevo che sarebbe arrivato questo giorno, ma quando ha trovato il tempo di fare un allenamento tanto duro?


----------



## Schism75 (9 Luglio 2016)

Io andrei su Marco Reus. Altroché.


----------



## Eziomare (9 Luglio 2016)

Se davvero ce l'hanno ciulato e' una brutta botta, inutile girarci intorno.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2016)

*Ulteriore indiscrezione dalla Croazia : il portale vecernji.hr ha intervistato due giorni fa l'AD della Dinamo Zagabria, Svetina, che smentisce categoricamente di aver mai parlato con Galliani. Prosegue : "ho visto che è stato qui a Zagabria, sarà venuto come turista".*


----------



## __king george__ (9 Luglio 2016)

il bello è che tutti diciamo sempre galliani potentissimo,mafioso super intrallazzato,contatti con tutti ecc ecc ma in realtà è l'ultimo dei pirla....per far accettare di venire a Destro dovette umiliarsi ed andare fino a suonarli il citofono di casa....dai....

non fa mai un affare....uno sconto minimo su un giocatore da acquistare...o una cessione a un valore un tantino superiore a quello reale.....

una volta forse era diverso ma ormai è veramente finito....io ero uno di quelli che fino all anno scorso dicevo "beh se non ha i soldi fa quello che può"....ma da dopo l'estate scorsa mi sono arreso anche io....non è buono nè con i soldi nè senza.....


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ulteriore indiscrezione dalla Croazia : il portale vecernji.hr ha intervistato due giorni fa l'AD della Dinamo Zagabria, Svetina, che smentisce categoricamente di aver mai parlato con Galliani. Prosegue : "ho visto che è stato qui a Zagabria, sarà venuto come turista".*


----------



## Fedeshi (9 Luglio 2016)

Scomettiamo che Domenica sera/Lunedi mattina si cambierà di nuovo versione?


----------



## patriots88 (9 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ulteriore indiscrezione dalla Croazia : il portale vecernji.hr ha intervistato due giorni fa l'AD della Dinamo Zagabria, Svetina, che smentisce categoricamente di aver mai parlato con Galliani. Prosegue : "ho visto che è stato qui a Zagabria, sarà venuto come turista".*


vabbè queste sono le smentite di rito.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ulteriore indiscrezione dalla Croazia : il portale vecernji.hr ha intervistato due giorni fa l'AD della Dinamo Zagabria, Svetina, che smentisce categoricamente di aver mai parlato con Galliani. Prosegue : "ho visto che è stato qui a Zagabria, sarà venuto come turista".*



Stessa cosa del caso Tevez, quando galliani si vantò di essere in contatto diretto quotidiano col giocatore, per poi venire sbugiardato miseramente da tevez stesso, che sostenne di conoscerlo appena, e di aver pranzato con lui solo in occasione della famosa fotografia.
Che rabbia...


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ulteriore indiscrezione dalla Croazia : il portale vecernji.hr ha intervistato due giorni fa l'AD della Dinamo Zagabria, Svetina, che smentisce categoricamente di aver mai parlato con Galliani. Prosegue : "ho visto che è stato qui a Zagabria, sarà venuto come turista".*


----------



## Nick (9 Luglio 2016)

Secondo Sky pare che le percentuali siano tornate 50%-50%.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Luglio 2016)

*Attenzione che vecernji.hr in un articolo di oggi riguardante i vari gioielli della Dinamo che sono destinati ad andare via, afferma che Pjaca al Milan e' un affare da considerare fatto.*


----------



## fra29 (9 Luglio 2016)

Che batosta ragazzi.
Un colpo per l'ennesima umiliazione (almeno senza quella foto si poteva celare la disfatta dietro un "non era un obiettivo principale"), per l'ennesima Waterloo in uno scontro di mercato contro la Juve, per il segnale che si dà sul mercato internazionale (ora ci manca solo che AG si affretti a fare un colpo simil Bertolacci post Kondongbia magari andando su un trentenne come Candreva o su Ljaicic), perché se non prendiamo un ragazzino figurarsi se un big viene (risparmiamoci per favore l'umiliazione dell'offerta per Cuadrado e Benatia).

Ma soprattutto con questo si rischia il Dybala o il Pogba 2.0.
Ovviamente spero in un Jackson o Kondo 2.0 ma con la Juve l'umiliazione e il rosicamento si prolunga di norma per gli anni a seguire.

Ora vorrei capire quale colpo può riaccendere l'entusiasmo considerando che un big (esempio con Reus sarei molto felice di fare un su a a Pjaca) non riusciremo mai e poi mai a prenderlo viste le condizioni attuali.
Insomma dopo qualche giorno di speranza io sono risprofondato nella delusione. E sinceramente la,paura di ripetere la drammatica e disastrosa estate 2015 cresce ora dopo ora..


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Luglio 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Attenzione che vecernji.hr in un articolo di oggi riguardante i vari gioielli della Dinamo che sono destinati ad andare via, afferma che Pjaca al Milan e' un affare da considerare fatto.*


Dai dai


----------



## MarcoMilanista (9 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non è stato annunciato perché appunto deve giocare il preliminare? immagina un giocatore che viene annunciato ufficialmente ceduto e gioca, ti pare possibile? ovvio che no. Probabile che abbiano trovato accordo su tutto e prima di mettere nero su bianco aspettano la prossima settimana.
> Riguardo Galliani, è proprio al contrario. Per evitare la brutta figura, dovrebbe proprio far trapelare che c'è ancora il Milan sul ragazzo ma dipende tutto da lui...come effettivamente sta succedendo, a detta di tutti.
> 
> Detto questo io onestamente non ho idea di come finirà, mi auguro venga da noi, perché è un potenziale top.



Davinson Sanchez dell'Atletico Nacional (Colombia) ha giocato e giochera la semifinale di copa libertadores, nonostante siaia ufficialmente un nuovo giocatore dei lancieri di Amsterdam. Credo che gli accordi prevedano che possa rimanere in Colombia fino alla fine della competizione.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Attenzione che vecernji.hr in un articolo di oggi riguardante i vari gioielli della Dinamo che sono destinati ad andare via, afferma che Pjaca al Milan e' un affare da considerare fatto.*





goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Dai dai



Mi sto aiutando con google ma capisco che loro stiano rimbalzando la notizia. Però è una mia interpretazione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi sto aiutando con google ma capisco che loro stiano rimbalzando la notizia. Però è una mia interpretazione.



Io ho letto testualmente: Marko Pjaca al Milan e' un affare ormai fatto.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Luglio 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io ho letto testualmente: Marko Pjaca al Milan e' un affare ormai fatto.


Ma speriamo...


----------



## dyablo65 (9 Luglio 2016)

ci fanno penare per tutto anche per gli acquisti....


----------



## anakyn101 (9 Luglio 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> ci fanno penare per tutto anche per gli acquisti....



My 2 cents:
Questo calciomercato sara' l'ultimo gestito alla "vecchia maniera" e con un budget limitato. Lo si sapeva del resto. Dal prossimo (se va tutto bene) la musica cambierà per tutti ed i gobbi o altri si dovranno scontrare con la potenza di fuoco dei nuovi proprietari che vorranno fare una entrata trionfale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Ulteriore indiscrezione dalla Croazia : il portale vecernji.hr ha intervistato due giorni fa l'AD della Dinamo Zagabria, Svetina, che smentisce categoricamente di aver mai parlato con Galliani. Prosegue : "ho visto che è stato qui a Zagabria, sarà venuto come turista".*



E magari anche a Ibiza in questo weekend è come turista...


----------



## Konrad (9 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Che batosta ragazzi.
> Un colpo per l'ennesima umiliazione (almeno senza quella foto si poteva celare la disfatta dietro un "non era un obiettivo principale"), per l'ennesima Waterloo in uno scontro di mercato contro la Juve, per il segnale che si dà sul mercato internazionale (ora ci manca solo che AG si affretti a fare un colpo simil Bertolacci post Kondongbia magari andando su un trentenne come Candreva o su Ljaicic), perché se non prendiamo un ragazzino figurarsi se un big viene (risparmiamoci per favore l'umiliazione dell'offerta per Cuadrado e Benatia).
> 
> Ma soprattutto con questo si rischia il Dybala o il Pogba 2.0.
> ...



Capisco lo scoramento e la paura che è anche un pò mia....ma ancora di ufficiale non c'è nulla e ribadisco che "Morto un Pjaca se ne trovano altri, basta avere un pò di vedute ampie e sopratutto soldi"
A proposito...io il trentenne Candreva me lo prenderei a prescindere tutta la vita se ci fosse una possibilità di non spendere più di 15/20 milioni


----------



## kYMERA (9 Luglio 2016)

Comunque secondo me il fatto che ancora non si sappia nulla è una cosa che va più a favore nostro che a favore della Juventus... secondo me si sta anche aspettando la firma del preliminare eventualmente.


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (9 Luglio 2016)

Ho letto sulla page agenti anonimi calciomercato che pjaca dovrebbe essere molto vicino al milan e si aspetta la firma del preliminare. In pratica l'acquisto del calciatore e la vendita della società sono due vicende parallele.


----------



## VonVittel (9 Luglio 2016)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque secondo me il fatto che ancora non si sappia nulla è una cosa che va più a favore nostro che a favore della Juventus... secondo me si sta anche aspettando la firma del preliminare eventualmente.



Bravissimo. 
Secondo me la situazione sarà da tenere d'occhio dopo 2 avvenimenti (sempre che non succeda qualcosa prima):
-Cessione di Bacca
-Firma del preliminare

Non smetterò mai di dirlo. Poi pure questo fatto che in Croazia si dia per fatto Pjaca al Milan...


----------



## pablog1585 (9 Luglio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Io andrei su Marco Reus. Altroché.



Attualmente prende 8 milioni l'anno al Dortmund...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Luglio 2016)

La speranza è l ultima a morire ma è la prima ad ammalarsi


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (9 Luglio 2016)

Magari poi vengo puntalmente smentito , ma credo che pjaca sia stato bloccato dal milan e si aspetta la firma del preliminare. Ritengo che le indiscrezioni giornalistiche degli ultimi giorni siano solo fandogne inventate per attirare per vendere più giornali


----------



## wfiesso (9 Luglio 2016)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> pazzesco che questo pagliaccio sia bravo a collezionare solo foto con i vari procuratori facendo credere che ha in pugno i giocatori.
> questo tizio che ho come nick deve essere mandato a quel paese una volta per tutte.
> e non mi raccontate balle che non poteva chiudere prima del prelimire perché è ridicola come cosa, visto che se non puoi farlo non vi neanche a trattare



Concordo ance sulle virgole


----------



## Schism75 (10 Luglio 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Attualmente prende 8 milioni l'anno al Dortmund...



Lo so ma per lui farei una follia. Se Pjaca ti accana, Solo così ti puoi rilanciare. Dai un segnale a tutti.


----------

